# probiotics



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

I was just told I am pregnant today. I take a daily probiotic. Is that safe for pregnancy?
Also seem to have an upset tummy (diareaha). Is it safe to take an enterol (saccharomyces boulardii)?
If you dont know I can jsut ask the midwife tomorrow when I call

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is not enough information to say it is safe.


----------

